# Medical Assessor



## daisy2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi everyone,

As stated in a previous post I was waiting on my visa being granted following medical information request. I now know my medical information has been passed on to a medical assessor. I was hoping someone might be able to provide some information/experience with the following questions:
How long does the medical assessors decision usually take? (I realise I may be asking how long is a piece of string)
Does this mean I am likely/more likely to have my application rejected?
Does the medical assessor usually contact the applicant for more details about what has been submitted or just go off what is in front of them?
Is there an appeals procedure and how long does it take/is it likely to be successful?
How long after a visa rejection do I have to wait before applying again and is there any point if it is a medical rejection?

The medical information they are assessing is my (recent) past history and although I haven't seen a doctor for any reason for 2 years I don't feel confident about the outcome here. My job is due to start next week so potentially looking at saying goodbye to that if I can't get the visa in time


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I have lots of experience with the medical assessor.

So, the medical assessor will now be calculating how much you are likely to cost the NZ health system over the assumed term of your stay in NZ. They will look at your medical history, your current medical report and determine a prognosis for the future which will lead them to calculate costs....its all about money! They'll determine how many times you'll need to see a consultant, if you'll need maintaining on any meds, if you'll need surgery, counselling etc etc and they'll come up with a costing for all of that.
If you are expected to cost too much (over the threshold....which I think is or was $44k) then the MA will recommend a decline on the basis that you do not meet an acceptable standard of health. If the dollar figure is below the threshold they will recommend approval and you do meet the minimum acceptable standards of health.
The MA is just an NZ based GP who has applied for and has been approved to investigate medical reports for the purposes of Immigration so they are not specialists, so they can get it wrong.
The MA will generally take a month to 3 months max. I suppose it depends how busy they are and how complicated the process is for them with respect to your individual case.
Doesn't mean you are more likely to be rejected. ANY medical report that has findings that are not perfectly normal are referred to an MA. This is because Immigration NZ cannot legally refuse a visa application based on health findings or a person not meeting an acceptable standard of health UNLESS they have been advised by a suitably approved medical expert.
The MA doesn't generally contact you directly. They only usually deal with Immigration. If they need more info they'll inform Immigration and they'll contact you with instructions of what they need and a deadline to get it.
If the outcome is advice to decline you on the grounds of not meeting an acceptable standard of health you can:
(i) appeal and ask for a second opinion. This is where all the info is passed to another MA who will do it all again, however it is highly likely the outcome will be the same.
(ii) you can apply for a medical waiver. This is where Immigration weigh up if having you here in NZ working outweighs the medical issues.
If you are declined on medical grounds and an appeal and/or medical waiver application unsuccessful you are pretty much never going to be approved unless you can provide the medical evidence that shows you don't have the medical condition or are free from the historic effects of the medical condition now and in the future ?
I'm sure the employer will be happy to wait a little while longer. Be honest with them and tell them the visa is delayed as your medical report is being considered by a Medical Assessor.
Unsure what visa you are going for but if it is a permanent visa - e.g. Skilled Migrant Resident Visa then the MA has to consider you being in NZ for a long time so the calculated dollar figure will be higher. If you are only going for a Temporary Work Visa for like 2 or 3 years then the MA can only determine your prognosis and likely costs in that period.....a lot less that a Permanent Visa.


----------



## daisy2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you SO much for your detailed reply. It is an essential skills visa I have applied for and I have not seen a doctor for any reason for two years so should cost a total of zero dollars.

I am concerned that at my medical I was asked if I had any history of self harm and I said no but that the medical report from my doctor shows a suicide attempt in 2015. Far from trying to deceive the doctor at my medical he was rushing me to answer the questions and I did not feel comfortable disclosing that to him. I’m worried the medical assessor will see that as providing inaccurate information and therefore I am still a risk.

There is a small period of poor mental health but from 2017 the rest of the report is me reducing medication dosage and coming off them completely in 2018.

My job have said they are not worried and they will wait as they know the delay is not me which is reassuring but not knowing how long it could take and how it will be interpreted is so hard!


----------



## gopgirish (Nov 24, 2019)

Please keep us posted on the outcome. This shall help a lot more applicants who are facing similar situations. Hope you have a positive outcome soon.


----------



## daisy2008 (Dec 30, 2019)

Update - my visa has been approved!! Feeling incredibly lucky and relieved.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

daisy2008 said:


> Update - my visa has been approved!! Feeling incredibly lucky and relieved.


Awesome. Congratulations!


----------

